# Druckerunterstützung

## Necoro

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Die Linuxunterstützung von Brother Druckern soll auch vorbildlich sein.

 

Also die Unterstützung für den Brother-Drucker meiner Mutter war ... gleich ... 0.  :Very Happy: 

// Finswimmer: getrennt aus wiso-sparbuch macht Umfrage zur Betriebssystemnutzung

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *tazinblack wrote:*   Die Linuxunterstützung von Brother Druckern soll auch vorbildlich sein. 
> 
> Also die Unterstützung für den Brother-Drucker meiner Mutter war ... gleich ... 0. :D

 

Also ich hab bisher zwei Brother Drucker-Scanner eingerichtet, einmal unter Ubuntu und einen mit Gentoo. Läuft Problemlos. Nur so Reinigungsoptionen hab ich glaube nicht, aber das scheinen die Geräte automatisch zu machen.

Man findet die Treiber aber auch (noch) nicht auf der CD beim Drucker, sondern als Download auf der Webseite.

Programme mit Wine laufen zu lassen finde ich ist bei 0815 Software immer mehr eine Qual, dann greife ich hier lieber zum Arbeiten "nativ unter Windows" in einer VM, frisch installiert in einer VM-Box. Denn wenn man das Programm nicht kennt, bemerkt man eine Fehlfunktion nicht so schnell und das ist einfach zu schade um die Stunden an Arbeitszeit die dann Verschwendet ist. Z.B. weil Drucken nicht geht, oder ein Formular nicht arbeitet weil es Makros braucht...

OT:

Darf man eigentlich $W Windowslizenzen kaufen, dort die Programme installieren und diese je nach bedarf (bis zu $W gleichzeitig) auf den verschiedenen X Linux-Bürorechenren starten? Wobei.. hmm dürfte ich meinen (privaten) Windows-Rechner dritten für eine "begrenzte Zeit" remote zur Verfügung stellen? Also ich mein jetzt nicht den Key, sondern so etwas wie meinen (virtuellen) Computer vermieten?

----------

## nikaya

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *tazinblack wrote:*   Die Linuxunterstützung von Brother Druckern soll auch vorbildlich sein. 
> 
> Also die Unterstützung für den Brother-Drucker meiner Mutter war ... gleich ... 0. 

 

Ich finde die Linuxunterstützung von Brother excellent. Ich habe mich extra deswegen für einen Brother entschieden. Naja: und die Patronen sind ziemlich günstig (im Vergleich zu z.B. HP). 

Auf der Linuxseite von Brother sind jedenfalls jede Menge an unterstützten Druckern. 

Siehe: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html

Gibt's zwar nur im rpm - und deb-Format, ist unter Gentoo mit app-arch/rpm und dem Anlegen von einigen Verzeichnissen aber kein Problem. 

Siehe z.B.: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Brother_Mfc-495cw

Ebuilds gibt es leider nicht sehr viele (einige im Bugzilla). Wollte mir schon immer mal eins zusammenbasteln, habe aber meistens was wichtigeres zu tun.   :Wink: 

----------

## musv

 *nikaya wrote:*   

> ...und die Patronen sind ziemlich günstig (im Vergleich zu z.B. HP). 

 

Ich hab meinen letzten Tintenspritzer vor 6 Jahren verschenkt. Würde mir auch nie wieder so ein Ding anschaffen.

----------

## tazinblack

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *nikaya wrote:*   ...und die Patronen sind ziemlich günstig (im Vergleich zu z.B. HP).  
> 
> Ich hab meinen letzten Tintenspritzer vor 6 Jahren verschenkt. Würde mir auch nie wieder so ein Ding anschaffen.

 

Also mein jetziger ist ein Lexmark All-in-one und der läuft nur unter Windos.

Da dort aber immer wenn ich was drucken will sowieso die Tinte eingetrocknet ist, werd ich wohl als nächstes nen Laser kaufen.

Evtl. sogar nen Farblaser. Und der hat dann ne gute Linuxunterstützung sonst geht der zurück.

Sorry, ist arg OT.

Vielleicht sollte man uns mal ins Diskussionsforum schieben?!?

----------

## SvenFischer

Perfekt für Linux und MAC OSX ist unter CUPS eine PPD Datei (ist eine Textdatei die die Eigenschaften beschreibt) in Verbindung mit einem echten Postscriptdrucker. Sehr zu empfehlen sind da die Lexmark Laserdrucker - selbst nach sehr vielen Jahren bekommt man da noch immer Updates und die Anzahl der unterstützten Betriebssysteme ist vorbildlich.

----------

## schachti

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hab meinen letzten Tintenspritzer vor 6 Jahren verschenkt. Würde mir auch nie wieder so ein Ding anschaffen.

 

... und ich bin gerade von Laser wieder zurück zu Tinte.   :Wink: 

----------

## tazinblack

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *musv wrote:*   
> 
> Ich hab meinen letzten Tintenspritzer vor 6 Jahren verschenkt. Würde mir auch nie wieder so ein Ding anschaffen. 
> 
> ... und ich bin gerade von Laser wieder zurück zu Tinte.  

 

Willst Du Fotos drucken, oder warum?

----------

## Josef.95

Off-Topic:

 *nikaya wrote:*   

> Ich finde die Linuxunterstützung von Brother excellent. Ich habe mich extra deswegen für einen Brother entschieden. Naja: und die Patronen sind ziemlich günstig (im Vergleich zu z.B. HP).

 Habe ich auch schon öfter gelesen das die Treiber Unterstützung bei Brother recht gut sein soll.

Doch schade finde ich das Brother im (im Gegensatz zu HP) immer noch keine nativen 64 Bit Treiber anbietet, auf einem no-multilib System schaut es also schlecht aus. (wird laut Support Anfrage nicht unterstützt)

Nungut, eventuell tut sich da ja noch mal was...

----------

## schachti

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

>  *schachti wrote:*   ... und ich bin gerade von Laser wieder zurück zu Tinte.   
> 
> Willst Du Fotos drucken, oder warum?

 

Nee, das würde ich aus Kosten- und Qualitätsgründen bei einem Fotodienst machen lassen.

Der Grund ist die Diskussion um die Gesundheitsgefahren, die angeblich von Laserdruckern ausgehen (siehe zum Beispiel http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Toxikologe-Laserdrucker-verursachen-Krebs-956527.html und http://www.sueddeutsche.de/wissen/351/315244/text/). Zu Hause am Rechner sitze ich direkt neben dem Drucker, auch wenn der mal größere Jobs abarbeitet - da muss ich kein potentielles Gesundheitsrisiko in Kauf neben, nur um ein paar Euro im Jahr Druckkosten zu sparen und minimal schärfere Textdrucke zu haben.   :Wink: 

(Ja, ich weiss - es ist nicht bewiesen, dass von Laserdruckern eine Gesundheitsgefährdung ausgeht; mir reichen aber die vorhandenen Indizien aus, zumal mit Tintenstrahlern eine Technik existiert, die potentiell ungefährlich(er) ist.)

Langsam wird's aber heftig OT.   :Wink: 

----------

